# No spark Suburban ss16



## tomamm (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi guys, new to this site, hope it helps
story: just bought a 73 Suburban ss16 with no spark.... found I have power to coil and nothing coming out of spark plug wire so I bought a duel new coil ( kind of hard to find but I did) well that didn't work, so I took the flywheel off and cleaned that up and still nothing. Found the point cover and removed that. power going to points and nothing returning so removed them to have them replaced tomorrow . my question ...Why do I have whatever it is on my flywheel and a coil and points? 
PS did look for quite some time for a kill wire, never found it..
at this time I have it striped to look at ALL wiring . i.e. battery rack removed and steering cover/dash pulled up to get at wiring. Waiting to get the new points


----------



## tomamm (Aug 2, 2014)

I have looked at the other post but nothing worked. hoping someone can give me advice on this


----------



## tomamm (Aug 2, 2014)

cleaned up the points, now have spark but dose not travel back to coil, going to try to find a condencer


----------



## JiminRI (May 22, 2015)

Your tractor looks exactly like mine. Is it a model 917.25751? I have a pdf copy of the owner's manual - if you need it, send me an email.
I read recently that you could remove the condenser temporarily to test the ignition - but reinstall to avoid premature point burnout.
I found this on another site a while back. Maybe it will help you.
No spark situation:
Battery-Powered Points/Condenser Ignition - Use a spark tester or known good spark plug when checking for spark. 
1.	Check the condition of the ignition wiring, switch and for correct connections. 
2.	If still no spark, check if there's 12 volts going to the coil. 
3.	If still no spark, clean the points gap with a steel fingernail file or small, thin points file, or replace the points. 
4.	If still no spark, check that the points gap is set at .020" with a feeler gauge, or the ignition timing is set at 20° BTDC. In rare cases, when cranking the engine and the points don't open enough or don't open at all, the points lobe on the camshaft may be severely worn. 
5.	If still no spark, check that the condenser is connected to the same wire coming from the coil to the points. 
6.	Test the spark plug for spark. If there's a red or white spark at the spark plug's tip, then the spark plug is bad. 
7.	If there's still no spark, the spark plug, coil or condenser may need to be replaced.
Good luck,
JiminRI


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

put in a fresh condenser, they are relatively inexpensive. 

you can also put a test light to the coil, and it should flash on and off as the ponts open and close, I forget exactly how to set it up, but it is a good test to qualify the ponts are opening an closing correctly.


----------

